# at least Lee won’t get a french letter



## rugbyken (Jan 13, 2021)

and hopefully i won’t get my annual one from espania oh for the chance


----------



## mark61 (Jan 13, 2021)

They've had on the spot fines for years. We'll have to wait and see if info from cameras gets passed on to border control fast enough.

Mate got 2 speeding fines through post, and 1 on the spot fine last time he went over to France. I did laugh, mainly cause he is French


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 13, 2021)

I`ve been flashed in France 4 or 5 times over the years but thankfully have never received anything in the post, the last time was 3 years back.

All but 1 of them,  just outside Châteaudun i was nowhere near the speed limit but still got flashed.

The Châteaudun one was borderline having thought i hadn`t actually crossed the town boundry where the speed drops, i was already slowing down.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 13, 2021)

I got one years back in engerland, took no notice of it and never heard a thing, anyway its hard to get blood out of a stone.


----------



## Lee (Jan 13, 2021)

Great news,  only time will tell if they find another way of raising taxes, I never thought of them as fines.
Now with the new van I will have to watch the limits even more as it's far to easy to speed in it.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 13, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`ve been flashed in France 4 or 5 times over the years


Sounds like a nice place to visit ducky.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 13, 2021)

Im hoping to get flashed at someday.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 13, 2021)

often the camera flashes because of the size of veh above 3.5 ton speed limit alters normally don’t follow up if it’s a motorhome unless you are above the car speed lee ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 13, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> often the camera flashes because of the size of veh above 3.5 ton speed limit alters normally don’t follow up if it’s a motorhome unless you are above the car speed lee ?



That was my thoughts as well.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 13, 2021)

Same thoughts too. Motorway cameras must have a height sensor, my last van around 3m tall set cameras off by the dozen. Never got a ticket.  Easy enough to slow down to 80 when you see a camera sign.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jan 13, 2021)

The Tesla forum has a similar thread running and this post from a Brit living in France somewhat amused me.  I hope he doesn’t object to me copying it here.

“These headline grabbing articles, of which there also many in France, have had French drivers choking on their baguettes. After all, high speed dangerous driving is their domain and they certainly don't want upstart British drivers upsetting their ego's. The Gendarmerie have tried to calm them by stating they will return to their pre-unilateral agreement method of dealing with _les rosbifs _by hauling miscreants off to an ATM or impounding their vehicles. There is also an 'urgent' working party underway by both countries to put back in place the old system.
So, be a little careful when you set off on your Cannonball run
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




”

Tony


----------



## Robmac (Jan 13, 2021)

I changed my registration plates recently when I saw Trev's reg displayed on the forum.

I'm not worried about receiving speeding fines any more.


----------



## The laird (Jan 13, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Im hoping to get flashed at someday.


Well hello big boy come on over to jockland and see some true jocks
had to check incase predicta text moved in on jocks phew


----------



## The laird (Jan 13, 2021)

Make sure you don't have the euro emblem with GB on them as we may get done as we're not innit now


----------



## Scotia (Jan 13, 2021)

The laird said:


> Make sure you don't have the euro emblem with GB on them as we may get done as we're not innit now


I thought about that, a guy i know over the west was told to remove his saltire emblem number plates as they were not legal when he went for an mot a few years ago. I have never used the euro emblem myself on new plates.


----------



## barryd (Jan 13, 2021)

Wahay!!!!!!!!! At last! A Brexit Benefit!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 13, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I changed my registration plates recently when I saw Trev's reg displayed on the forum.
> 
> I'm not worried about receiving speeding fines any more.


Dont you talk, I know someone who had that done with there range rover, lucky for them they had proof it was sitting in Charles Hurst garage over a holiday, over £400 of fines if my mem is correct, took a bit of sorting with police involvement, someone had spotted their wagon on the ramp and got plates made and went of to England on a jolly.


----------

